# Garmin GPS or Good Sam Rand McNally



## Daniel Gordon (May 3, 2016)

Any one have any thoughts on this subject? Looking for a GPS for my Class A. I have done a little research and the Good Sam from Rand McNally does not get very good reviews. I have two Nuvi's but not the RV model.
Thanks for any input anyone has.    Daniel Gordon.


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (May 3, 2016)

Why would you use a GPS and not your smart phone for navigation?  Just curious...


----------



## Daniel Gordon (May 3, 2016)

Sometime you are in areas that have little or no cell service. The phones are pretty good but in my experience not as accurate as GPS.


----------



## LEN (May 4, 2016)

Garmin is the standard others go by. The 660 and 760 have a ton of related RV data, and the price is reasonable. Voice is so so, but does work without needing to touch the GPS, I think sitting and learning where in the unit makes the voice more usable. But is nice to just ask where the next rest stop is or nearest RV park or fuel and then say go there. Cells are OK and have about the latest maps, I use both if not driving. the phone has one very nice feature and that is giving an alternate route when traffic jams up. But you need to kinda know the route with an RV so as not to get in trouble. And as above you need cell coverage unless you down load a mapping program of some sort and can do with a small screen. I have several Garmin's as well as the phone but for the RV it's the RV760 for size screen and added data.

LEN


----------



## Daniel Gordon (May 4, 2016)

Thank you Len, I appreciate your time and the input. I think the Voice Command is the way to go.
Daniel.


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (May 5, 2016)

Good info Len - thanks!!


----------



## krsmitty (May 5, 2016)

Had a standard Magellan GPS for years and really liked it. When time to upgrade decided to go with a Magellan RV model. I use it along with my smartphone. I don't always agree with the route it picks, so between the GPS and the phone I get to where I am going.


----------



## LEN (May 5, 2016)

GPS are very complicated. I know all use real men know it already. But there are SO many options in the GPS units that affect routing. For instance shortest distance will route you off your beloved interstate through the middle of some town with ten stop lights or right turns only will take you 5 miles out of the way so you can make that right turn into the RV park. OR speed or tunnels or or or. They are computers and only do what you/the programming tell them to do. Best bet read the manual and follow the tutorials. And even the best have a problem with the data/maps provided, for instance I want to go west at an interchange yet it tells me to to east then at the next interchange tells me to exit then turn left and you guessed it another left now I'm headed west. The best for any GPS is review the route before moving and know your GPS fuctions.

LEN


----------



## krsmitty (May 6, 2016)

True Len...

I always go online and use Google maps or one of the other map programs and plan out my trip and then print it out and take with us. I then compare that route to the route that the GPS has planned. Between the two and the smartphone we get to where we are going.


----------



## Boudreaux (May 10, 2016)

Because there are so many areas of our country without cellular service, we chose the Garmin RV760 GPS. Garmin GPS has served us very well in the last 14 years while Motorcycle touring across 38 states. I would never consider anything else.


----------



## RiverRunner (Nov 1, 2016)

Boudreaux:  Are you able to use Garmin Basecamp software at home to plan tracks and routes, etc. and then transfer info to the 760?  If so, very cool.  Can you load Garmin topo maps on the 760?

We are offroad bikers and have Garmin Montana's hardwired into our KTM's.  I have Garmin City Navigator loaded on my Montana 680, but rarely use it as all the Garmin 24K regional topo maps include all the roads from the City Navigator plus the detail from the topo maps.  

The 760 looks like a pretty cool machine - lots of options and capabilities.  Don't know if it would hold up off road.

Len in post #8 above -  Could you build tracks versus using routes?  That way the machine keeps you on the roads you chose when you built a path from A to B.  Tracks are static, routes are dynamic and can change on you....leading you into surprises.  But - Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 1, 2016)

RiverRunner said:


> Boudreaux:  Are you able to use Garmin Basecamp software at home to plan tracks and routes, etc. and then transfer info to the 760?  If so, very cool.  Can you load Garmin topo maps on the 760?
> 
> We are offroad bikers and have Garmin Montana's hardwired into our KTM's.  I have Garmin City Navigator loaded on my Montana 680, but rarely use it as all the Garmin 24K regional topo maps include all the roads from the City Navigator plus the detail from the topo maps.
> 
> ...




Garmin Base Camp software is installed on my desktop and laptop in order to create and install future special route trips on the 760 while traveling (simple and accurate). I'm not familiar with the other things you mention.


----------

